# Brazil 3 phase colours



## TAC49

Hello,

Can anyone please advise on what the colour code system is for 3 phase systems in Brazil?

Thanks in advance


----------



## splatz

Looks like red, black, white, and yellow are the phase colors, blue neutral, and green ground. 

https://www.allaboutcircuits.com/uploads/articles/wiring-color-codes.png


----------



## TAC49

Thanks for the info, the only question I have is what is the common for 3 phase, there cannot be 4 colours for 3 cables


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TAC49 said:


> Thanks for the info, the only question I have is what is the common for 3 phase, there cannot be 4 colours for 3 cables


HUH?

3 phase has 4 conductors (3 hots and a ground).


----------



## TAC49

Thanks for your response. I may be missing the obvious but according to the table blue is neutral and green is ground. So why 4 colours for the phases


----------



## splatz

TAC49 said:


> Thanks for your response. I may be missing the obvious but according to the table blue is neutral and green is ground. So why 4 colours for the phases


Sorry, I don't know, I was just curious when you asked the question so I googled it and found that chart. 

I figure those are the allowed or recommended hot colors, maybe you can use any three. Maybe the ones with the little "1" by them are the ones for three phase, black red and yellow.


----------

